# Alone among networks, Fox News gives Bush homecoming cheer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Former Vice President Dick Cheney and other Bush administration officials sometimes let it be known that they stuck with Fox News for their informational needs. And on Tuesday, Fox News returned the favor, even as the rest of Washington remained gripped by Obama fever. 
Late Tuesday afternoon, Fox News was the only major national TV outlet that carried a live telecast of former President Bush's homecoming speech to cheering supporters in Midland, Texas.
"Sometimes what I did wasn't popular," a smiling Bush told the crowd. "But that's OK. I always did what I thought was right." 
The rest of the networks, however, did not see the Bush address as news fit to broadcast. At 6:40 p.m. EST, MSNBC was in the middle of "Hardball," with host Chris Matthews and guests batting around the meaning of Obama's swearing-in. CNN was carrying live ongoing coverage of the final moments of the inaugural parade, with the Obamas beaming from the White House reviewing stand. 
The broadcast networks likewise did not cover the Bush speech. At least in Los Angeles, both KCBS-Channel 2 and KNBC-Channel 4 had returned to regular syndicated programming ("Judge Judy" and "Deal or No Deal"). KABC-Channel 7 was airing local news.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/showtracker/2009/01/alone-among-net.html

*Enthusiastic crowds welcome Bush back to Texas*

Jan 21, 6:33 AM (ET)

By ANGELA K. BROWN

WACO, Texas (AP) - After an enthusiastic welcome from thousands of cheering Texans in two cities, George W. Bush spent his first night out of office at his Crawford ranch. 
Before flying in a helicopter to his 1,600-acre ranch, the former president told about 3,000 well-wishers gathered at a Waco airfield Tuesday night that he was glad to be back in Texas. 
"It is a great day because we got to come home once and for all," Bush, with former first lady Laura Bush at his side, said as the crowd cheered. 
The supporters, bundled up against 40-degree temperatures, had waited on the tarmac for more than an hour. Many waved red, white and blue cardboard "W"s and small American flags. Dozens of children sat on their parents' shoulders to get a glimpse of Bush, who shook some hands and chatted with some in the crowd after he spoke. 
Bush said he was grateful for his friends in Texas and for the opportunity to serve as president over the last eight years. 
"I come home with my head held high," he said, adding that when he got to his Crawford ranch he would look in the mirror and "be proud of what I see." 
After leaving Washington, D.C., earlier Tuesday, Bush arrived in Midland, where he grew up and where thousands held a send-off rally before his first inauguration. 
In the hours leading up to his return Tuesday, excerpts of some of Bush's speeches played on a large TV screen, including remarks he made to Congress shortly after the 2001 terrorist attacks. 
One little boy waved a sign that read, "President Bush, thank you for keeping me safe" in multicolored lettering. Others read: "Be Bold, Be Bush" and "43 is back." 
"The presidency was a joyous experience, but as great as it was, nothing compares with Texas at sunset," Bush told a crowd of about 25,000. "Tonight I have the privilege of saying six words that I have been waiting to say for a while: It is good to be home." 
Dudley Winn, a cotton farmer on the South Plains of West Texas, drove two hours from Lubbock to greet Bush on his first stop after leaving office. 
"It's a special day but it's a sad day," Winn said. "He's done eight years of a job well done. He held our country together with the values we respect. He did the job we asked him to do. He kept our values safe." 
Bush spoke about the challenges he had faced, saying that even during some of his most difficult days, he "was always optimistic about the future." 
He lauded those who helped throughout his presidency and defended decisions he said some thought unwise. 
"I never took an opinion poll to tell me what to think," Bush said. 
As Bush flew into Midland he wanted to see the gathering from the air. The jet carrying the Bushes and others flew low over downtown so that they could see Centennial Plaza before they landed. 
Bush said that while several former presidents told him they had felt bittersweet about leaving office, "For me, there's nothing to be bitter about. Today is something sweet." 
With Bush at the Midland rally were Karl Rove, former White House Chief of Staff Josh Bolton, Alberto Gonzales, the country's former attorney general and others from his administration. Bush plans to eventually settle in a north Dallas neighborhood. 
Jan Rhodes, a school teacher in Midland, was on hand when Bush left Midland eight years ago for his inauguration and was back Tuesday. 
"We watched for eight years and we're proud of how he served us and how he represented Midland," she said. 
While Bush was born in New Haven, Conn., he spent his childhood in Midland. He returned there as an adult in the 1970s and met the future first lady, who grew up there. 
He called meeting her "more meaningful" in his life than "any meeting in the Oval Office." 
"She filled the White House with warmth and my life with joy," Bush said. "History will show that she was a fabulous first lady." 
--- Associated Press writer Betsy Blaney contributed to this report from Midland.

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20090121/D95RGIAG0.html


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

The other networks were wrapped up in there "Lovefest" of there "Saivior".


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Fox News, fair & balanced. The only national news organization my TV is tuned to.*

*Everyone else, biased & opinionated, borderline socialist, orgasmically Obama 24/7. When you have Chris Matthews talking about a tingeling sensation going up his legs when he hears the Obama speak, that says alot right there. *


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Ditto, HC. I don't understand how anyone can watch the other "news sources" and think they're getting the full story (except, perhaps, that it's all they've had for so long that they can no longer recognize the bias). Fox isn't even that great, but they are the pick-of-the-litter for even-handed coverage, such as it is these days...


----------

